# Mio Cyclo 305 or 505



## NickWi (1 Jan 2019)

Hi All,
Does anyone have a busted Mio Cyclo 305 or 505 rattling around their bottom drawer that I could have the rubber flap thingy from that covers the USB charging port? 

Glad remburse postage and to make a donation to your favourite charity in recompense.


----------

